
Is there a better way to evaluate startup accelerators? - turoczy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2012/06/is-there-a-better-way-to-evaluate-startup-accelerators.php
======
ariea
This is a counter post to the earlier post about the "Startup Accelerator
Fail"

